# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Aludidos

## perdiguera

Se abre este hilo para que los aludidos puedan ejercer su derecho a opinión y rectificación de aquellos mensajes donde han sido mencionados.
Esto es debido a que en el día de hoy se han recibido bastantes mensajes de un señor que ha sido repetidamente insultado y menospreciado en diversos hilos por varios miembros de este foro.
Antes de proceder al borrado de los mensajes en donde ha sido insultado y menospreciado, abrimos este canal para que quien quiera pueda exponer sus razones.

----------


## NDYA

Esto es de risa, el "moderador" haciendonos ver su objetividad y claro, pobrecillo su paisano y defensor del trasvase como él que es insultado y menospreciado por los villanos anti travase, esto es de risa total.

----------


## Mariano Soto

Buenas tardes,
Tal como les he enviado, ayer descubri graves insultos, descalificaciones, falsedades y amenazas en diferentes hilos de este foro. Este es mi primer mensaje, yo no empleo otros nicks. Estan obsesionados conmigo, llegando incluso al acoso en las redes sociales. Los usuarios que me han insultando, tal como le he enviado sus mensajes son Mar de Castilla y Río Tajo Vivo. Ruego borren todos sus mensajes donde se me insulta, amenaza, descalifica y desprestigia. Muchas gracias

----------


## pablovelasco

Sr. Mariano Soto, han dicho que yo era ud. o uno de sus esbirros pagados por ti hasta la saciedad, por el mero hecho de ser un defensor del trasvase y usuario agrícola del mismo.
Agradezco que señale que no usa otros nicks, a ver si dejan de confundirme con su persona, contra la cual no tengo nada, no crea que considero su nombre un insulto, ni mucho menos, pero empiezo a estar cansado.
Una pena que no hayan más defensores del trasvase por aquí, con más conocimientos del tema que yo, un humilde usuario del mismo.

----------

Mariano Soto (03-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Al sr. Soto: Justo ayer descubrió los insultos y descalificaciones? Qué casualidad!!

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),NoRegistrado (30-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

Los descubri ayer, cuando me señalaron e insultaron en Twitter diciendo que yo era autor de varios mensajes en este foro. Por lo que búsque en google y encontre un mensaje de donde se me insultaba y amenazaba. Hoy me he registrado en el foro y he descubierto que son varios. Hechos que he denunciado al moderador.

----------


## Mariano Soto

Usted mismo ha podido comprobar la obsesión que tienen conmigo. Que me ven e insultan en foros, donde no participo. Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

> Esto es de risa, el "moderador" haciendonos ver su objetividad y claro, pobrecillo su paisano y defensor del trasvase como él que es insultado y menospreciado por los villanos anti travase, esto es de risa total.


Si es de risa, no sé qué hace aquí, esto no es ningún chiste. 
Lo que es inobjetable es que tanto Ud, como otros han empleado el nombre de Mariano Soto de forma inapropiada, insultándolo y vejándolo públicamente y ahora, cuando el interesado da la cara, son incapaces de pedir perdón.
Eso no es de risa, al contrario, es de pena.

----------


## NDYA

Eso que dice usted una ves mas, es incierto. Jamás he hablado yo de ese señor que no se quien es. Así que deje de defender a sus paisanos y el ROBO de agua.  A ver si usted ahora es capaz de pedirme perdón cuando vea que jamás he nombrado a ese paisano suyo, me quedo esperando.

----------


## termopar

:Smile: , Así es, no es el moderador más indicado en saber reconocer errores, pero como no le gusta que se refieran a el y le dejen en paz, pues nada más que comentar.

Por otro lado, sigue pareciéndome muy casual (y no evita que siga mostrando una sonrisa ante la respuesta) que "ayer" se de cuenta el sr. soto de que le pitaban los oídos y ya esté hablando de obsesión y persecución. Paradójico al menos, por no decir más. 




> Eso que dice usted una ves mas, es incierto. Jamás he hablado yo de ese señor que no se quien es. Así que deje de defender a sus paisanos y el ROBO de agua.  A ver si usted ahora es capaz de pedirme perdón cuando vea que jamás he nombrado a ese paisano suyo, me quedo esperando.

----------

NoRegistrado (30-ago-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Es cierto que el no registrado NDYA, nunca ha nombrado a Mariano Soto en sus mensajes. Pido perdón por el error.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> , Así es, no es el moderador más indicado en saber reconocer errores, pero como no le gusta que se refieran a el y le dejen en paz, pues nada más que comentar.
> 
> Por otro lado, sigue pareciéndome muy casual (y no evita que siga mostrando una sonrisa ante la respuesta) que "ayer" se de cuenta el sr. soto de que le pitaban los oídos y ya esté hablando de obsesión y persecución. Paradójico al menos, por no decir más.


Aquí tiene usted el enlace del Twitt donde me acusan falsamente https://twitter.com/JASaiz64/status/627146779704823808

----------


## pablovelasco

Madre mía, lo puse como ironía, como un absurdo, para hacer ver que el agua desalada no era una opción... Si que ha dado vueltas, y además encima dice que lo ha escrito ud.
En fin, la inquina hacia su persona me asombra. El mismo usuario tiene por costumbre faltarme al respeto, pero esto es ya el no-va-más.

----------

Mariano Soto (04-ago-2015)

----------


## NDYA

> Es cierto que el no registrado NDYA, nunca ha nombrado a Mariano Soto en sus mensajes. Pido perdón por el error.


Pues la próxima vez antes de acusar gratuitamente (que no error) a alguien informese correctamente, lo mismo que cuando acuse a los demás de poner información inexacta referida a los ínfimos caudales del Tajo. Que ya son muchas. 

En cuanto a lo de este señor Mariano Soto veo que es pagado por el SCRATS y/o regantes del campo de Cartagena y es de las personas más beligerantes para llevar a mi tierra a la ruina y dejarme sin agua incluso para beber, esto es lo que tiene machacar una zona y a unas personas, que se revuelven comprensiblemente contra la insensibilidad y falta de solidaridad de los otros. Por supuesto que hay inquina. Decía el SCRATS, "Trasvase, agua que nos une". Otra de las mentiras de los regantes murcianos, como se ve y como dice la Unión Europea, los trasvases son una fuente impresionante de conflictos interegionales. Si le pisan el cuello a alguien grita y dice algún exabrupto, normal. Hasta que no se acabe esta injusticia pasarán estas cosas.

----------


## termopar

> Aquí tiene usted el enlace del Twitt donde me acusan falsamente https://twitter.com/JASaiz64/status/627146779704823808


Pues si no es usted la persona que no ha escrito esto, me parece mal que se lo atribuyan, habría que ver quién creerá una versión u otra según la base de sus argumentos. 
En todo caso, qué le parece semejante aseveración o broma?. Entiendo que haya personas muy dolidas y a las que no les haga gracia, que en las situación hidrica en la que nos encontramos se tome el tema en todo caso de forma tan ligera. Qué opina al respecto?

----------

NoRegistrado (30-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

Al sr. Velasco: El agua desalada si que es una opción,  quizás no lo sea para sus limoneros, pero nunca se sabe, en arabia, en pleno desierto siguen construyendo megaurbes insostenibles  y creen que es el mejor sitio donde invertir su capital....

----------

NoRegistrado (30-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

> En cuanto a lo de este señor Mariano Soto veo que es pagado por el SCRATS y/o regantes del campo de Cartagena y es de las personas más beligerantes para llevar a mi tierra a la ruina y dejarme sin agua incluso para beber, esto es lo que tiene machacar una zona y a unas personas, que se revuelven comprensiblemente contra la insensibilidad y falta de solidaridad de los otros. Por supuesto que hay inquina. Decía el SCRATS, "Trasvase, agua que nos une". Otra de las mentiras de los regantes murcianos, como se ve y como dice la Unión Europea, los trasvases son una fuente impresionante de conflictos interegionales. Si le pisan el cuello a alguien grita y dice algún exabrupto, normal. Hasta que no se acabe esta injusticia pasarán estas cosas.


Mi intención NO es llevar a "su tierra a la ruina y dejarle sin agua incluso para beber". Por favor no ponga intenciones y palabras en mi persona que no son ciertas.

----------


## NDYA

> Madre mía, lo puse como ironía, como un absurdo, para hacer ver que el agua desalada no era una opción... Si que ha dado vueltas, y además encima dice que lo ha escrito ud.
> En fin, la inquina hacia su persona me asombra. El mismo usuario tiene por costumbre faltarme al respeto, pero esto es ya el no-va-más.


¿PERO USTED SE CREE QUE SOMOS IDIOTAS?

¿Se cree que puede decir cualquier cosa? Usted no lo puso con ironía, lo que puso fue exactamente esto:

- "nosotros NO PODEMOS [usar las desaladoras]

- "Como que no?? Por el margen del canal que vaya una tubería con agua desalada hasta allá, otra cosa es que el precio os convenga."


El problema es la falta de honestidad con la que discuten los defensores del trasvase, normal, al final están defendiendo algo deshonesto: quitarle los recursos a una zona para beneficiarse ellos.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> Pues si no es usted la persona que no ha escrito esto, me parece mal que se lo atribuyan, habría que ver quién creerá una versión u otra según la base de sus argumentos. 
> En todo caso, qué le parece semejante aseveración o broma?. Entiendo que haya personas muy dolidas y a las que no les haga gracia, que en las situación hidrica en la que nos encontramos se tome el tema en todo caso de forma tan ligera. Qué opina al respecto?


Es un problema muy serio, la situación creo que desgraciadamente va a ir a peor. Aquí en Murcia hay un dicho: "La bebida que más emborracha es el agua". Por eso hay que dejarse a un lado los descalificativos personales y tratar el tema en base a documentación técnica y científica. Aquí dejo el enlace a una monografía muy interesante de la Fundación Botín realizada por investigadores de gran prestigio: El agua en España: bases para un pacto de futuro http://www.fundacionbotin.org/pagina...de-futuro.html

----------


## NDYA

> Mi intención NO es llevar a "su tierra a la ruina y dejarle sin agua incluso para beber". Por favor no ponga intenciones y palabras en mi persona que no son ciertas.


Usted es defensor a ultranza del trasvase, defiende que se lleven el máximo de agua posible, incluso ahora con los embalses al 15% defiende que se lleven más agua, usted ha estado en contra de reservas mínimas en los embalses de cabecera, ustedes los del SCRATS son lo máximos culpables de dejar mi tierra en la ruina y de que tengamos que abastecernos con camiones cisterna. 

Por favor, no siga defendiendo este trasvase que lleva a mi tierra a la ruina y nos deja sin agua incluso para beber.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, para empezar a hablar en serio, qué le parece comenzar con cumplir la DMA, hecha en los comités donde se reúnen y acuerdan los mayores expertos europeos en el sector?.  No le parece razonable. Y no sería recomendable que España la cumpliese? Por qué no se cumple?

----------

MarDeCastilla (04-ago-2015),NoRegistrado (30-ago-2015),Varanya (06-ago-2015)

----------


## Mariano Soto

> Bueno, para empezar a hablar en serio, qué le parece comenzar con cumplir la DMA, hecha en los comités donde se reúnen y acuerdan los mayores expertos europeos en el sector?.  No le parece razonable. Y no sería recomendable que España la cumpliese? Por qué no se cumple?


Creo que este no es el hilo adecuado para debatir este asunto. Indícame cual sería y te doy mi opinión.
Gracias.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> Usted es defensor a ultranza del trasvase, defiende que se lleven el máximo de agua posible, incluso ahora con los embalses al 15% defiende que se lleven más agua, usted ha estado en contra de reservas mínimas en los embalses de cabecera, ustedes los del SCRATS son lo máximos culpables de dejar mi tierra en la ruina y de que tengamos que abastecernos con camiones cisterna. 
> 
> Por favor, no siga defendiendo este trasvase que lleva a mi tierra a la ruina y nos deja sin agua incluso para beber.


Yo no discuto, debato. No voy a entrar en calificativos personales, si usted va a seguir así, sintiéndolo mucho no le voy a contestar más.
Por última vez "NO soy culpables de dejar su tierra en la ruina y de que se tengan que abastecer con camiones cisterna". Si se hubieran hecho las infraestructuras necesarias, esos pueblos no se tendrían que abastecer con caminos cisternas, en la cabecera del Tajo hay  417 hm3, y en los embalses de toda la Cuenca de Tajo 5737 hm3. En toda la Cuenca del Segura 558 hm3. Un porcentaje por si solo no dice nada, prefiero tener el 1% de 1000 que el 99% de 1.

----------


## Embalses

Estimado Perdiguera, gracias por abrir el hilo, pero la cosa esta bastante clara, no se puede insultar si se insulta el mensaje será borrado, y por supuesto mucho menos amenazar, el usuario ha sido expulsado y todos sus mensajes borrados.

Internet es muy grande el que no este de acuerdo con las reglas de este foro, solo tiene que irse a otro sitio.

Otras medidas: 
- Se ha desactivado la participación sin estar registrado de forma indefinida.
- Se han suspendido los nuevos registros de forma temporal (el clima del foro dirá cuanto tiempo).

Desgraciadamente para pocos que estamos/somos parece que es necesario restringir un espacio en el que independientemente de las posiciones debería reinar la educación como mínimo.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2015),F. Lázaro (04-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (04-ago-2015),JMTrigos (04-ago-2015),Jonasino (04-ago-2015),Los terrines (04-ago-2015),Mariano Soto (04-ago-2015),perdiguera (04-ago-2015),santy (04-ago-2015),sergi1907 (04-ago-2015),suer (04-ago-2015)

----------

